
How did managers get introduced at GitHub, and did it really change everything? - craigkerstiens
https://github.com/holman/ama/issues/800
======
setheron
This is one thing I really liked at Amazon. The SDM at Amazon were very
focused on the human side of management and left the project management to
PM/TPM. Coincidentally at Apple the opposite waa true and my manager was
closer to a tech lead which made personal growth and advice difficult.

